# Can one take Nails courses on 676 Tourist visa?



## Sanuba (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello  everybody!
I have a question: on the 676 Tourist visa which allows 3 months of study....could one take short Acrylic&Gel nails courses? Rather, could one take a Cert II course in Nail Tech (if it's only 2 weeks in duration) on a 676 visa? If not, then could one take a Statement of Attainment course in Acrylic&Gel nails if it's only 4 weeks long? If not, then could one do a blended-learning course (10 classes in the Beauty College, the rest of the practise and theory done on your own....mix of internal and external learning) on a 676 visa? I would really appreciate some help!  Thank you in advance!


----------

